# 19 vs 26



## Double0 (Nov 17, 2008)

Can make the 26 bigger, but can't make the 19 smaller.

Primary CC weapon. Help.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

What's the question? Which one should you get? If that is the issue, my vote is for the 26. If it's your CCW gun, like you said, you can make the 26 bigger but you can't make the 19 smaller.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Usually a question incudes a question mark. Is this what they're teaching you Gators down there? :anim_lol:

Generally the G26 is easier to carry, but once you start putting on magazine extensions on, they approach the same size. They're both good guns.

Calling member _Ram Rod_! I cannot find your post with the G27 and G23 comparison. :watching:

-Jeff-


----------



## Double0 (Nov 17, 2008)

haha, apologies about the question mark it was 4 in the morning or something like that.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

The following has officially been stolen from _Ram Rod_.:numbchuck::anim_lol::numbchuck:























































:smt170


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

If size is your main concern then the 26 would be the better choice. The 19 is pretty size efficient compared to other like service sized models. In fact the only one I would consider to be marginally more diminutive would be the Walther P99 since it's slide and frame are more contoured than the Glocks. I have both the 26/19 and carry the 19 more but it really depends on your mode of carry and how small you must go. I use an inexpensive Fist #3 IWB kydex holster that fits both models. Both are great choices and I find them easy to shoot well.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I like the 19 better. The barrel length is no issue as I would carry it IWB, but that extra length is a real plus in performance and ease of use.

The slightly longer grip is an issue but I need the grip extender on the 26, so when you add that to the 26's overall length, the 19 is just a tad longer and holds 5 more shots.


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a 23 (same frame as 19), and a glock 26. If I could only keep one I would keep my 26 for sure; it shoots just as good, much easier to conceal, and like you side you can put the 19 or 17 glock mag in and get fullsize capacity. I would stress that the 26, with the normal flat mag is much easier to conceal than a 19. It just gives you more options, and in my opinion the smaller barrel does not affect accuracy at all in the realm of normal pistol shooting distances.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i carry my glock 19c IWB with ease but then again im 6"5 so i make that 19 liik small lol here is a pic or 2

























To be honest i mainly carry open in a blackhawk carbon fiber paddle holster


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

BeefyBeefo,what extension is on the G26? Also is it a +1,+2 or a + zero?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

hi im drummer03 said:


> BeefyBeefo,what extension is on the G26? Also is it a +1,+2 or a + zero?


I'm not sure. Like I said, I stole the pictures from member _Ram Rod_. I'm sure he'll chime in. I believe it's actually a G27 and a G23 (same sizes as the G26 and G19 though). :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I'm not sure. Like I said, I stole the pictures from member _Ram Rod_. I'm sure he'll chime in. I believe it's actually a G27 and a G23 (same sizes as the G26 and G19 though). :smt023
> 
> -Jeff-


Can't steal the pics. Public property pretty much. My pics are of my G27 and G19 actually. G26 is the same size as the G27, and the G19 is the same size as the G23. The Pearce +1 grip extension on my G27 is nice. I have been slowly getting away from these for carry, and only two out of six of my G27 magazines still sport these pinky extensions. Those are mainly my backup mags now. I do conceal the compact G19 almost as well as my G27...just a minor shift forward on the strong side for the larger (compact) frame. Same holster!
I'm doing my two day long hours work stint. Most of what I post is for the benefit of the forum members. Anyone familiar with my posts can reiterate them at any time to further that information.


----------



## Double0 (Nov 17, 2008)

knoxrocks222 said:


> i carry my glock 19c IWB with ease but then again im 6"5 so i make that 19 liik small lol here is a pic or 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm 6'4'' 220...I appreciate pics they help


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Jusst went through the same thing on G23 and G27..If your going to use the pinky extension,the G26 will be more concealable but not by much.So if thats the case go G19.No pinky ext. go G26...


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

anytime sir, i think if ur going to conceal id go with a sub compact, but if ur like me and conceal mabey 1 day out of the week and open carry the rest id go with the 19. now dont get me wrong i wouldnt mind having a g27 to stick in my coat every now and then but for now ill stick to the fobus and the 19c


knox


----------



## Double0 (Nov 17, 2008)

Because I will be carrying most of the time I will probably end up with the 26, I could still be talked into a 19 if I found a great deal.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

lol well like most and myself has said, its all personal prefence, and just look at it this way wether u get the 26 or the 19 ur gettin a glock!!! lol enjoy


----------



## Double0 (Nov 17, 2008)

They both feel great, its just a matter of concealability


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

have u gotten ur new glock yet if so post up some pics lets see ur new tool!!!!


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

first glock i bought was the 26
spare mags are g17 mags
i will never sell it


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

I went with the G26 just due to the fact I have a herd of guns but didn't have a sub,,I'm glad I went with it ,,love the little bugger


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

If it's worth anything to anyone I carry a 23 every day in the same holster as in Double0's pictures (Uncle Mike's size 15), except mine is a right handed holster and I keep it on my right side. I'm 5'9" 140lbs and it conceals great under just a T-shirt. Couldn't tell it was there.


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

hi im drummer03 said:


> Jusst went through the same thing on G23 and G27..If your going to use the pinky extension,the G26 will be more concealable but not by much.So if thats the case go G19.No pinky ext. go G26...


I retract this statement after adding the 27.Noticable difference in length and grip height.Although when you put both together in real world CCW and storing in places theres a difference in size between the 23 and 27 with MAG Extensions...


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

lol those were my pics and my camera on my computer makes everything backwards so its all the same as urs lol


----------

